# Lazy Oscar



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

My red oscar is acting funny. I've only had him for 2 months - got him when he was just 2" long when I got him. He is probably 6" long now and lately he just seems lazy to me.

I took a picture of him in his all too familiar position - he just sits at the bottom of the tank. Just for the record - in this picture, he doesn't have scrapes on his side that is the bubbles getting in the shot.

Does anyone know what could be up with him or is this perfectly normal.

His tank params are Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrates 10.

Any advise.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've read on oscar forums that they enjoy swimming in strong currents"surfing".Possibly a powerhead to increase water flow in tank would motivate him to swim around more.It sure won't hurt the water quality in tank as circulation often aides filters in removing nutrients.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, give him some good current. A friend of mine has a canister filter with the spraybar centered and two of the bubble wands on each side of that. His big boy moves around constantly.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Ive never had a powerhead on my tanks - what do you suggest I get. Do they just suction cup to the side of the tank?? How much am I looking at spending on this.

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im no expert but I hear this name tossed around alot. 

Hydor Koralia Evolution Power Head - 1800PetSupplies.com


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into HYDORS .They are like a water fan,with a magnetic suction cup that holds them in place.Amazon.com: hydor koralia evolution
Iwould go with at least 750 gph,or even the 1100.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Do I place this powerhead to the side of the tank at the top or near the bottom??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

i would run it in the middle of one of the sides.Start out trying to create as much current for him to swim in as possible.If it appears to much(you see him trying to avoid it )then aim it towards front or back to deflect it.
The hydors are very adjustable when it comes to aiming them and easily moved from one place to another.I love them!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks. I ordered one today and should have it in a few days.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I got the powerhead all hooked up on my tank and he does seem to enjoy the current and is swimming around more.

Should I be shutting it off during feeding times - it seems to really blow the food around.

Also, how much is considered enough food for a young oscar who is about 6" long now. He will eat possibly 4 large pellets and maybe a super worm a day. It just doesn't seem like enough but I wanted to check with you all.

Thanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd make him chase his food in the current!A little exercise shouldn't hurt.How much you feed him I can't say,as he would probly eat much more if you offer,but I feed my 120G saltwater fowlr( with fish that will all grow large{maybe upto 2') only every 2 or 3 days.They're still growing like mad!The less food is just my effort to be able to keep them longer,since I won't be able to keep any of them once they get large in such a small tank(ya 120 gallons SMALL)!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Do African Cichlids enjoy the strong current like the South Americans?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> Do African Cichlids enjoy the strong current like the South Americans?


Found this thread on the net.Navigator Black nails it like he always used too.
Lots of other good input also.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f42/water-flow-good-bad-27565.html


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Coralbandit - that is my concern with this particular fish - he doesn't seem too interested in his food at all. I am lucky if I can get him to eat 4 large pellets throughout the day. He just doesn't act like a typical Oscar. My other one will eat whatever I put in his tank but my Red Oscar just doesn't seem interested. 

In the months that I've had him he has grown really good but he was a much better eater in the beginning more so than he is now.

His tank parameters are spot on. I just don't get it.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

What do you think of this one bandit?

Hydor Koralia Evolution 1150 GPH Wavemaker Pump


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

L.West said:


> Coralbandit - that is my concern with this particular fish - he doesn't seem too interested in his food at all. I am lucky if I can get him to eat 4 large pellets throughout the day. He just doesn't act like a typical Oscar. My other one will eat whatever I put in his tank but my Red Oscar just doesn't seem interested.
> 
> In the months that I've had him he has grown really good but he was a much better eater in the beginning more so than he is now.
> 
> His tank parameters are spot on. I just don't get it.


Easy enough to turn powerhead off when feeding then,but first see if the food floating in current gets more interest from him/her?May enjoy the "act" of hunting?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> What do you think of this one bandit?
> 
> Hydor Koralia Evolution 1150 GPH Wavemaker Pump


Hydors are great,i think that may even be the one Lorie got.
In my freshwater tanks my powerheads are 24/7,but in my saltwater tanks I run them on timers that turn them on and off every 15 minutes ONLY when the lights are on.Ihave like 6 in my 75g reef!Somewhere around 3000 gph total.
Amazon.com: hydor koralia evolution


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Hydors are great,i think that may even be the one Lorie got.
> In my freshwater tanks my powerheads are 24/7,but in my saltwater tanks I run them on timers that turn them on and off every 15 minutes ONLY when the lights are on.Ihave like 6 in my 75g reef!Somewhere around 3000 gph total.
> Amazon.com: hydor koralia evolution


Yes, I did get the Hydor 750 Powerhead - my fish seems to like it. I am running it on a 75 gallon freshwater with one Oscar in it.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

wondering if I should get a few of them with lower gph or 2 at a high gph--have on both ends of my 125g


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> wondering if I should get a few of them with lower gph or 2 at a high gph--have on both ends of my 125g


I'd go 2 of the 1150 at least.In my 75g reef I have two at 1150,[email protected] 750 and 1 @400.
I really like the big ones best and in your tank the bigger the better so you can aim them anywhere(deflected off front or back,or to blow length wise.Smaller won't move in such a large tank and you probly have piles of rocks to def;ect the current anyways(my 400 is aimed right into a cave and shrimp and porcelain crabs still hang out right in flow!)


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I am going to go with 2 of the 2200 gph on both ends..Formally the Magnum 6..Go Big or Go Home!! What's the difference between a wavemaker and a water circulation pump? My guess they are the same!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Some are specially made for a specific timer made by hydor and won't run without it.A circulation pump may be made for pumping from a sump or the like.Go for the ones that mount to glass with magnetic suction cups and are made like a "water fan".


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Some are specially made for a specific timer made by hydor and won't run without it.A circulation pump may be made for pumping from a sump or the like.Go for the ones that mount to glass with magnetic suction cups and are made like a "water fan".


I will do that ---Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> I think I am going to go with 2 of the 2200 gph on both ends..Formally the Magnum 6..Go Big or Go Home!! What's the difference between a wavemaker and a water circulation pump? My guess they are the same!


Best deals I found;

Amazon.com: Hydor Koralia Magnum 6 Aquarium Circulation Pump, UL 2200 gph 10W: Pet Supplies
Hydor 6 - for lower prices order online through Cheap.org
I believe the mags have been discontinued so there aren't alot of vendors still carrying them.


----------

